# Puentear amplificadores



## fernandoml (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola un saludo.
Mi consulta es muy sencilla pero como no tengo mucha idea pregunto si podria alguien como se puentea un amplificador estereo a un canal mono con mas potencia a traves de la salida de altavoces y si podrian poner un esquema o dibujo.
Gracias.


----------



## shocky (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola. No todos los amplificador son puenteables.
Para saber si lo es, debes colocar en la entrada una señal senoidal de prueba. Normalmente de 1Khz. Y a la salida tienes que ver si ambos canales estan defasedos 180º.
Si esta defasados, solo debes puentear un positico con un negativo y luego colocar el parlante en los bornes que te quedaron libres.
Si no llega a ser puentiable, el tema se compliaca ya que debes hacer un circuito defasador y colocarlo en uno de los canales a la entrada del amplificador.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 15, 2008)

hola bueno con respecto al tema de pentear amplificador, perdon shocky por contradecirte, y corrjanme si me equivoco, el circuito desfasador para uno de los 2 amplificadores es solo por comodidad y para matener el cableado masa con masa y los terminales de salida de cada amplificador al parlante. 

en cambio si no tenemos circuito q desfase uno de estos dos amplificadores so puede hacer cruzandoel cableado unimos la salida de un amplificador con la masa del otro y los extremos q nos quedan libres se los conectamos al parlante y asi no necesitamos defasar nada.

un saludo stuart


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 20, 2008)

disculpame, pero si haces eso lo que vas a hacer es tirarte el amplificador porque acuerdate que las masas son las mismas en los dos canales de tu amplificador y al hacer ese puente tendrias un corto en la salida. Yo ya he puenteado amplificador y existen dos maneras de puentear que son las mas conocidas, por retroalimentacion y con el desfasador, te recomiendo el desfasador porque por realimentacion debes conocer muy bien el circuito de tu amplificador y es un poco mas complejo (No es para principiantes).

saludos y exitos con tu proyecto...


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Ago 20, 2008)

Si yo intente puentear un amplificador por retroalimentacion y me sanaba con ruido ah y me decidi con desfazador y si que me funcionó enseguida aqui te dejo el circuito que lo baje del foro no me acuerdo quien fue el que lo posteo pero lo que si digo que la gloria sea para el y no mia


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 10, 2009)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> hola bueno con respecto al tema de pentear amplificador, perdon shocky por contradecirte, y corrjanme si me equivoco, el circuito desfasador para uno de los 2 amplificadores es solo por comodidad y para matener el cableado masa con masa y los terminales de salida de cada amplificador al parlante.
> 
> en cambio si no tenemos circuito q desfase uno de estos dos amplificadores so puede hacer cruzandoel cableado unimos la salida de un amplificador con la masa del otro y los extremos q nos quedan libres se los conectamos al parlante y asi no necesitamos defasar nada.
> 
> un saludo stuart



esto tendria que funcionar de maravilla si fueran 2 fuentes distintas???
porque queria hacerlo con 2 tda2005m y 2 fuentes de pc.. porfavor diganme si no se quema nada


----------



## Henry Abel Salazar Celino (Sep 27, 2010)

Que buen dato el diagrama de Silfredo y admiro su humildad, en realidad es la manera correcta de puentear un amplificador, de otra manera no hay buenos resultados.
                                                                                               Henry Salazar


----------



## felipe martinez (Dic 2, 2010)

gracias por diagrama, disculpen la pregunta, como lo conecto este circuito al amplificador antes o despues de la salida


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 3, 2010)

felipe martinez dijo:


> gracias por diagrama, disculpen la pregunta, como lo conecto este circuito al amplificador antes o despues de la salida


 

La coneccion del circuito se realiza en la entrada de la potencia.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2010)

Altoooooo!! Stop señores....
Pdio disculpas por entrometerme asi.... pero hay un detalle antes que nada....
Por un lado alguien dijo de ver si la salida esta desfazada 180 grados, si un equipo estereo estuviera desfazado el soniod se cancelaria y no seria esterofonia...


Como uno Monsalvo bien dijo hay dos formas por un desfazador o mejor dicho inversor de ganancia unidad o por tomar la señal invertida en algún punto del otro canal, peo como muy bien dijo requiere conocer bien el circuito(tener instrumantal y conocer del tema) y como dijo por otro lado no es para principiantes....

Hasta aqui lo dicho por monsalvo es lo que vale...
Pero queda un detalle, el más importante o ambos amplificadores moriran.....
Si el amplificador en cuestión trabaja con 8 y 4 ohms se lo puede puentear pero en la carga deben ir 8ohms y no 4 porque? porque cad ampliicador se vera obligado a entregar el doble de corriente. 
Si solo es para 8 ohms la unica forma de puentearlo es a 16ohm para que mantenga la misma corriente caso contrario morira, 
Si el amplificador trabaja en 4 y 2 es puenteable pero a 4 ohms debido a que la potencia se cudruplica y no se puede sacar potencia donde no la hay

un ampli a 50W 8ohms y 100W 4 ohms entregara 200W sobre una carga de 8ohms y es logico cada placa entregara 100W en total si le quiro poner 4 ohms querra entregar 400W y como hace cada placa para darme 200W? eso equivale a ponerle una carga de 2 ohms y si solo soporta como minimo 4 destruiran la placa y seguro todo lo que este conectado a ella

De todoas fomra hay que probar ya que todos no trabajan bien de esa forma

Ahora si prosigan y gracias por su atención

Cordiales saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 7, 2010)

Amigos, que pena, pero la verdad el diagrama que vi es algo complejo para el caso, miren, he construido éste amplificador que usa 2 tda2050, el amplificador es de 60 vatios, 30 por canal, pero lo pienso usar para un amplificador de guitarra y necesito usar un único parlante, el problema es que cada señal viene aparte con la masa del circuito en comun las 2 salidas son los cables blancos y el rojo la masa, necesito unificar éstas señales pero sin circuitos complejos, me parecio leer por ahi que solo bastaba con un ic, pero no estoy seguro, entre mas sencillo sea mejor, puesto que 2 parlantes no cabrian en el amplificador, gracias, la foto esta en link porq es muy grande para dejarla aqui.
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9516/p1000149.jpg


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Amigos, que pena, pero la verdad el diagrama que vi es algo complejo para el caso, miren, he construido éste amplificador que usa 2 tda2050, el amplificador es de 60 vatios, 30 por canal, pero lo pienso usar para un amplificador de guitarra y necesito usar un único parlante, el problema es que cada señal viene aparte con la masa del circuito en comun las 2 salidas son los cables blancos y el rojo la masa, necesito unificar éstas señales pero sin circuitos complejos, me parecio leer por ahi que solo bastaba con un ic, pero no estoy seguro, entre mas sencillo sea mejor, puesto que 2 parlantes no cabrian en el amplificador, gracias, la foto esta en link porq es muy grande para dejarla aqui.
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9516/p1000149.jpg


 
Pasa por aca, ya hay unos en puente que puden servir para que saques una idea.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Usa los mismos CI que vos tenes.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 7, 2010)

Ya pasé por ahi y no quiero perder el trabajo ya echo, es decir, no quiero tener que desmontar todo y tener que hacer otro impreso


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Ya pasé por ahi y no quiero perder el trabajo ya echo, es decir, no quiero tener que desmontar todo y tener que hacer otro impreso


 
Subi tu diagrama asi podemos ver que se puede hacer sin modificar la placa.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 7, 2010)

vale, imediatamente...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ...me parecio leer por ahi que solo bastaba con un ic, pero no estoy seguro, *entre mas sencillo sea mejor*, puesto que 2 parlantes no cabrian en el amplificador...


Mas simple que esto????

Ese es el esquema que usa el TDA2040...que es completamente compatible con el TDA2050 solo que de menos potencia. Fijate el esquema, por que solo usa una resistencia adicional.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 7, 2010)

Amigo, pues este esquema es el que sugiere el datasheet del integrado tda2050 y es el que he construido, solo que en el que posteas cada salida del tda va a un polo del parlante, en cambio el mio, va por integrado, una salida de un tda y la otra tierra, creo que es factible modificarlo no? ayudenme a eso, ya inverti dinero en el impreso soldadura y demas componentes como para volvdrlo a empezar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

Ese *NO ES* el esquema que vos has armado, *por que el tuyo es estéreo y el que yo he subido es en puente*, OK?
Analizá el esquemático que vos has usado y contrastalo contra el que yo te he dado. Vas a ver que es muy simple la modificación.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

Lo que deberias hacer es conectar una de las entradas a GND, y Agregar la R de 22K que figura en el circuito que subio Ezavalla. 

ahora no se si sera necesario modificar los valores de las R de realimentacion de 33kΩ a 22k como dice en el datasheet.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> ahora no se si sera necesario modificar los valores de las R de realimentacion de 33kΩ a 22k como dice en el datasheet.


Que cambie los valores y los deje como en la imagen que subí. Tal vez deba aumentar la resistencia de 680Ω a 1K o 1K2 si es que queda demasiado sensible, pero que deje los valores como en la figura.
La modificación es una estupidez...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 7, 2010)

uy esavalla pues disculpe, obvio se que ese es estereo y el suyo puente pero no es para q*U*e se ponga asi, se supone que si se suscribio a este foro es para brindar ayuda o que se la brinden, y si, mirandolo bien la modificacion es boba, pero pense que habria que usar un ic o algo asi como habia leido,


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> pero pense que habria que usar un ic o algo asi como habia leido,


 
Hay circuitos en donde se necesita desfasar la señal 180 grados para poder usar dos placas en puente, en el caso tuyo, solo basta hacer las simples modiicaciones que se te dijo.

saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> uy esavalla pues disculpe, *obvio se que ese es estereo y el suyo puente*


  
Pues parecía que no lo sabías, ya que escribiste:


			
				DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, *pues este esquema es el que sugiere el datasheet del integrado  tda2050 y es el que he construido*, *solo que en el que posteas cada  salida del tda va a un polo del parlante, en cambio el mio, va por  integrado, una salida de un tda y la otra tierra*, creo que es factible  modificarlo no?


...y en el datasheet del TDA2050 *no está *la configuración puente...

Pero está bien...dejalo así...si te sirve, pues modificalo...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 7, 2010)

No esta la configuracion puente, obvio que no, pero esta gran parte de tu configuracion, solo que has añadido el puente, los valores en la mayoria de los elementos son los del datasheet a eso me referia, entonces, me podrian indicar por ultimo, que resostencia y por que valor cambiarla, pues ya se que en la pagina anterior lo nombran, pero quiero algo mas especifico si no es molestia gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> *pero quiero* algo mas especifico si no es molestia gracias


 
Ver el archivo adjunto 44277

Aca esta, recuerda agregar la R de 22K.

Saludos!

EDIT: aca esta de nuevo la imagen


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

David Felipe lo que nadie te ha dicho, es esto y tal vez de alli tu confusión, porque para quienes saben obvio que es una tonteria, pero cuando uno empiezan y te ponen hace esto asi, y uno no lo comprende, cuesta.....

La primera vez que vi circuitos con CI en puente de la Serie TDA, queria saber el como y el porque, no me bastaba que funcionace, al principio era como el huevo de Colón, pero cuando me di cuenta vi que era muy simple.... 

Y en este caso igual, como bien dijsite has leido que hay que utiizar un amplificador inversor de ganancia unidad, si eso es asi pero a veces las particularidades del circuito permiten hacer otras cosas...
En el caso de los TDA que tienen una entrada inversora y la otra no vienen perfecto para aprovechar la inversión de la señal 180º como veras en el circuito que subio Ezavalla hay una R de 27k que va de la salida del amplificador superior y se dirique hacia la unión  de las R y el capacitor que determinan la ganancia en el lazo de realimentación sobre la entrada no inversora, claro!! pongo a masa via R de 22K la entra NoInversora y la señal entra a la pata de la entrada inversora via el capacitor, y al entrar por alli la señal proveniente del otro amplificador  se invierte 180º, claro la salida del amplificador la señal tiene un gran nivel pero si te fijas que esta ingresa al CI por el divisor de tensión que ha quedado ahora entre la R de 27K agregada y la R6 de 680 ohms la cual ahora si tiene el nivel adecuado para ingresar a la entrada Inversora via el capacitor C5,....

Eso es todo amigo, hazlo que funciona y muy bien
Cordiales saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 13, 2010)

Amigo Pandacba, muchas gracias, ojala todos explicaran como tu, agradezco tu explicacion, ya lo he entendido mejor, pero pues como dije, ya monte todo, todo es todo transformador y esas cosas, no encontre  por ningun lado la r de 27k que menciona, analice todo y contraste con mi impreso y la verdad o soy muy ciego no lo veo diferencia en cuando a los valores de las resistencias que tengo, te agradeceria inmensamente si tomas la imagen del amplificador que construi esta en la pagina anterior, y me señalas con detalle la modificacion, pipa09 ya lo hizo pero esos valores son los que tengo en mi impreso, espero no sea molestia para ti, apenas soy un "pollo" en a electronica, gracias por tu paciencia y por comprender que nadie nace aprendido


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 13, 2010)

LAs R de 33kΩ que te señale, son las que te dijeron que cambies por otras de 22kΩ,
luego las de 680Ω señaladas, son si ves que se pone sencible el ampli, la otra de 27kΩ va desde la pata 4 de el primer TDA hacia la R6 en el circuito que subio Ezavalla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Ojo pipa09! que es *R7 *de *22K* no una R de 27K. Si le ponés 27K vas a desbalancear la mitad del puente y una parte va a amplificar un poco más que la otra...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ojo pipa09! que es *R7 *de *22K* no una R de 27K. Si le ponés 27K vas a desbalancear la mitad del puente y una parte va a amplificar un poco más que la otra...


 

Cierto, en el mensaje anterior se lo dije correcto, aca lei lo que el puso y por eso mencione mal el valor!!

Gracias por la correccion!


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 14, 2010)

Creo que he entendido jeje, lo voy a hacer, cambiar las de 33k por 22k y poner una de 22k del pin out del tda hacia la R6 que vendria a ser la de 680 ohms del otro tda, y quedando asi podré conectar la salida del ultimo tda con tierra, o las 2 salidas? ahh y el parlante tendra que tener una impedancia de 8 ohms verdad, es para ir a comprarlo


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Creo que he entendido jeje, lo voy a hacer, cambiar las de 33k por 22k y poner una de 22k del pin out del tda hacia la R6 que vendria a ser la de 680 ohms del otro tda,* y quedando asi podré conectar la salida del ultimo tda con tierra, o las 2 salidas?* ahh y el parlante tendra que tener una impedancia de 8 ohms verdad, es para ir a comprarlo


 

Ni se te ocurra, es la entrada del segun TDA la que va a GND, las salidas de los TDA , en ninguna de las dos esta referida a masa.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 14, 2010)

> Ni se te ocurra, es la entrada del segun TDA la que va a GND


 Me referia a las salidas que iban al parlante, obviamente si la conecto al tda algo malo pasará, jaja, entonces queda tal como digo, la R6 va a la r de 680ohms del otro tda?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Me referia a las salidas que iban al parlante, obviamente si la conecto al tda algo malo pasará, jaja, entonces queda tal como digo, la R6 va a la r de 680ohms del otro tda?



Por que no te ponés las pilas para mencionar correctamente los componentes? Así parece un conversación de sordos...
R6 = 680Ω
R7 = 22K
de cual estás hablando?

Por otra parte, esto no es adivinanza, y si no ponés un poco de análisis de tu parte, vas a terminar haciendo cualquier cosa. Por qué no comparás ambos circuitos para ver si vas a tener que hacer algo más???? O todavía no te has dado cuenta que la posición de la R de 680Ω y el capacitor de 22µF están - en tu circuito - al revés de como están en el esquema que te dí...y eso significa que vas a tener que sacarlos e intercambiarlos de lugar?

No hay que preguntar tanto para que nos den todo hecho: hay que poner un poco de ganas y analizar lo que hay hecho y lo que hay que hacer...y escribir una lista de tareas y diferencias...y cuando aparezca una duda *recién *entonces consultar.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 14, 2010)

Ok, pero no digas que no pongo de mi parte, em primer lugar nombran una R de 27k que no existe, pregunto y se enojan, pero que esta pasando, ya entendi lo que tengo que hacer
, pipa09 lo ha dicho de la mejor forma, sin extenderse y sin ofender ^^


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Ok, pero no digas que no pongo de mi parte, em primer lugar nombran una R de 27k que no existe, pregunto y se enojan, pero que esta pasando, ya entendi lo que tengo que hacer


OK, eso está mal y por ello lo aclaré hace un rato...para que no se nombre a una R que no existe...pero no sé quien se enojó con eso  
El asunto es que estás hablando de poner las salidas del TDA a masa , de conectar R6 a la de 680 ohms  y todo eso es un lío para quien lee los posts del tema y para quienes quieren ayudarte....


DavidFelipe dijo:


> , pipa09 lo ha dicho de la mejor forma, sin extenderse y sin ofender ^^


No sé cual es la ofensa


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 14, 2010)

La manera en que me hablas, entonces, lo dire tal como lo entiendo vale, me corriges:
1. Cambiar las R de 33K por 22K
2. en caso de sensibilidad, cambiar las 2 R de 680hms por 1K o por una adecuada (experimentar)}
3.Conectar la R agregada de 22K del 4 pin  del primer tda, a la R de 680ohms, o a la que haya puesto en su lugar
4. La carga debe ser de 8 ohms

Es asi ezavalla? corrigeme si estoy mal, gracias por tu ayuda igual


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> La manera en que me hablas, entonces, lo dire tal como lo entiendo vale, me corriges:
> 1. Cambiar las R de 33K por 22K
> 2. en caso de sensibilidad, cambiar las 2 R de 680hms por 1K o por una adecuada (experimentar)}
> 3.Conectar la R agregada de 22K del 4 pin  del primer tda, a la R de 680ohms, o a la que haya puesto en su lugar
> 4. La carga debe ser de 8 ohms


Está bien así como lo has puesto, pero te faltó invertir las posiciones de las resistencias de 680Ω y los capacitores de 22µF. Eso es importante, por que te elimina la componente contínua de la salida del primer TDA del lazo de realimentación del segundo. SI no lo hacés, el segundo TDA *puede *llegar a tener el doble o más de tensión de CC de salida que el primero, y eso pone en riesgo tu parlante.

PD: En realidad, cambiar las de 33K no es taaan necesario, y si no lo hacés, tenés que agregar una R de 33K en lugar de la de 22K (R7). El problema es que vas a tener demasiada ganancia y el ampli se va a ir al mango con señales de muy poco nivel...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 14, 2010)

Colcluyendo, es mejor poner la de 22k jejeje, gracias ezavalla, eres muy amable, y supongo que invertir las 2 resistencias y capacitores de 22uf, es darles el bote verdad?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> y supongo que invertir las 2 resistencias y capacitores de 22uf, *es darles el bote* verdad?


   No sé que es "darles el bote", pero tenés que sacarlas del PCB y poner el C en el lugar de la R y la R en el lugar del C, respetando la polaridad del C (que el + siempre vaya para el mismo lado...hacia el chip)


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 14, 2010)

Vale ezavalla, saldre a comprar el parlante de 8 ohms, y llegado, sigo tus pautas, gracias por tu ayuda, entiende, hasta ahora comienzo a estudiar electronica, y ni hemos visto materias relacionadas, (solo calculos, fisicas algebra etc)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> gracias por tu ayuda, entiende, hasta ahora comienzo a estudiar electronica, y ni hemos visto materias relacionadas, (solo calculos, fisicas algebra etc)


OK. Por alguna parte hay que empezar y todas esas materias son la base para lo que vas a ver luego, pero aún así, no tenés que perder de vista que VOS debés investigar y analizar...por lo menos comparando los dibujos y relevando los esquemas...si nó, nunca te vas a enganchar con esto...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola David Felipe, en primer lugar perdón, pero una serie de contingencias me tuvieron alejados varios dias del foro(trabajo) y luego mi máquina, y tras conseguir otra me dejaron sin net por un error casi 5 dias asi que bueno!!!, pero ya estamos y de paso saludos a los amigos Ezavalla, y Pipa....


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 25, 2010)

Disculpen amigos, si quisiera hacer el desfase de 180, con un amplificador operacional nomas, para no tener que hacer lo que me dicen, primero, ¿es posible? ¿iría a la salida? ¿cual seria el mas adecuado para los 60W? la verdad acabé de terminar el preamplificador, ya todo está listo, solo me qeda puentearlo, pero me parece mas facil con un operacional no se, uds que me dicen, ademas de que aqui son muy baratos (tl072 cuesta lo que cuestan 2 paquetes de galletas  1000 pesos colombianos)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Si es para utilzar con los TDA que tenes, no tiene sentido ya que es más engorroso que hace lo que te explicaron, dejame que revise todo y veo si lo puedo poner de una foma más clara, porque es muy simple ponerlo en puente y más teniendo a la vista los esquemas....


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 25, 2010)

Te agradeceria panda, pues tengo duda es en invertir los capacitores de 22uf con las resistencias de 680, y tengo cosa de echar a perder o el ampli o el parlante, que es muy caro aqi, te agradecería


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Es que eso es lo que hay que hacer, no cambia el comportamiento para nada, donde estaba el capacitor pon  una R de 680 ohms en ambos amplificadores y el capacitor donde estaba la R de 680 con la parte negativa hacia donde esta ahora la R de 680, es más has eso y pruebalo vas a ver que funciona perfectamente y no vas a notar ningun cambio, hay eso primero en ambos canales pruebalo con total seguridad una vez que hayas echo la prueba y veas que funcina todo bien eliges uno de los dos amplicadores, por ejemplo el que esta como IC1 a ese no le haces más nada al que esta como IC2 le sacas el capacitor electrolitico que va a la entrada, solo eso lo desueldas y ya esta, ahora tomas una R de 22K lo pudes poner por debajo del impreso un extremo a la salida del IC2 pin 4 pon un tubito de termocontraible para ailar el resto del terminal y el otro extremo lo llevas donde se une la R de 680ohm con el capacitor del IC2, coloca termocontraible y suelda alli ese extremo de la R y ya esta listo!!!

Ahoa coloca el parlante entre la salida de ambos amplificadores ingresa señal en la entrada del IC1 y masa y ya tienes tus 60W eso es todo, te lo explicaron muy bien....


Te explico porque se invierten la R de 680 ohm con el capacitor de 22UF, si se deja como esta, la señal que intentamos inyectar a la pata no inversora quedara a masa, ¿Porque? porque para las señales de audio el capacitor de 22uF es un cortocircuito, al estar al reves ya no esta a masa porque esta ahora la R de 680 ohms y si miras un momento la fuente de entrada del IC2 es ahora la salida del IC1, pero esta esta muy aplificada, entre la R de 22K agregada y la R de 680 se forma un divisor de tensión, ingresando ahora al IC2 la señal en el nivel adecuado, pero como la hemos tomado a la salida del IC1 hay componentes continuas y fijate ahora el capacitor que quedo entre la la R de 680 ohms y la pata 2 que la entrada inversora, y ese mismo capacitor de 22uF nos bloquea la continua y todo queda más que perfecto, Hazlo animate que va a funcionar de una


Te lo pongo por pasos para que te sea fácil

1_ quitar las R de 680 ohms y  los capacitores de 22uF
2_colocar las R de 680 ohms donde estaban los capacitores de 22uF(posiblemente tengas que poner nuevas y paradas)
3_ Colocar los capacitores de 22uF en done estaban las R sacadas teniendo la precaución que la parte positva quede hacia la pata 2 de los CI(posiblemente tengas que poner capacitores nuevos porque no te den el largo de los terminales)
4_ Quita el capacitor electrólitocp de 2uF2 que esta a la entrada del IC2(el que va a la entrada de señal)

5_ Coloca una R de 22K entre la salida de IC1 pin 4 y la unión del capacitor de 22uF y la R de 680 del IC2(Colocar la R por la parte inferior del PCb y colocar termocontraible o un espgueti en los terminales de la R para prevenir cortos solo dejar los extremos libres para soldar)
6_ Colocar un parlante de 8ohms entre las salidas de ambos equipos
7_ ingresar señal en la entradad del IC1 y masa alimentar y probar

Fin


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 25, 2010)

Gracias, si supongo que debo comprar los capacitores y resistencias nuevos, y bajo la carga de 8 ohms dara bn los 60 W? vale, gracias, me pondré en eso, perdonen que los ponga en eso, pero es que siempre busco respuestas con las cuales pueda entender lo que pasa, y no hacer cosas mecánicamente, lo probaré haber si entendí bien y les comento, ah por cierto, la masa de la salida de va igual que en esquema no? y solo quedan cada salida


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Te entiendo, y es bueno que quieras entender lo que haces y porque lo haces, porque eso te nutre de conocimiento, si lo haces mecánicamente incluso te podes equivocar porque precisamente no sabes que estas haciendo, en mi caso particular me gusta explicar los que y los porque.

Si la masa de la salida no la vas a utilizar al igual que la segunda entrada.

Esperamos tus comentarios de como te fue, y si te surge cualquier duda no dudes en preguntar.

Ya que para el que sabe es tribial, pero para quien empieza es todo un mundo.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 26, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Disculpen amigos, si quisiera hacer el desfase de 180, con un amplificador operacional nomas, para no tener que hacer lo que me dicen, primero, ¿es posible? ¿iría a la salida? ¿cual seria el mas adecuado para los 60W?



Luego de haber estado de vacaciones, vuelvo a molestar por aca, En relacion a lo comentado por David, el ircuito que subo te sirve para poner en puente dos circuitos, este hace un desfasaje de 180 grados (IC1C), con ganancia unitaria, los dos operacionales anteriores son pre balanceados (IC1A y IC1B). y siempre se colocan en la entrada de los amplificadores.

Se puede usar solo el circuito que invierte la señal, sin los pre, e incluso se puede llegar a hacer con un simple tr.


Saludos a todos, y Gracias Panda por los saludos!


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 28, 2010)

Amigo panda!! ya hice todo, menos lo del "capacitor electrolitico de 22uf o como pusiste 2uf2" no lo encuentro en el circuito, no existe, no se si te refieras al de poliester que esta justo a la entrada, te agradeceria que miraras mi esquema en la pagina 1!! veras que solo hay capacitores de 1 uf 22uf que ya los inverti, y 220uf, sin contar los del filtrado que esos no cuentan, de resto ya hice todo, agregue la resistencia de 22k del pin 4 de ic1 a la union de capacitor-resistencia del otro lado, cambie las de 33k por 22k e inverti los capacitores con las resistencias de 680 (cambié las de 680 por si hay sensibilidad, por unas de 750ohm) aclarame lo del capacitor, gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Claro en tu circuito tebes es el de poliester 224 eso es 2µf2 o 2.2µf, pero veo que esta en serie con uno electrolitico de 1µF vas ha hacer lo siguiente...

como te habia dicho elegis uno de los dos TDA done la entrada la dejas tal cual que es de done vas a poner desde la pata 4 la R de 22K al otro le sacas los dos el de poliester y el electrolitico. y en el que dejaste para utilizar como entrada saca el de 1µf y pone un puentecito si no te va  reducir la parte inferior de la banda de audio (graves) eso es todo. probalo y listo

Disculpa la demor, no me llego la notificación y mirndo por aqui vi tu pregunta


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 30, 2010)

El tda al que le puse la resistencia en el 4 pin, es justo el que esta a la entrada, osea el mas cercano a la serie de condensadores que mencionas, entonces retiro el de 224 y el de 1 uf y les hago puente?? es asi, es que no lon tengo claro, y mas que ya hice todo lo anterior, gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

tenes dos entradas que estan conformadas por uno de 224 + 1uf, en la que utilzaras como entrada saca el de 1uf y pone un puente en su lugar.

En la otra entrada la que no utilzaras sacas ambos el 224 y el de 1uf nada más.......

porque te hago poner un puente? porque los capacitores en serie se restan y el valor es menor que el menor de ellos, el resultado es unos .7 uf aprox con lo cual la banda pasante se restringe bastante en la parte inferior.
porque sacas los otros dos? para evitar que capten cualquier señal

Ahora pode probarlo


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 30, 2010)

Ya lo probé, efectivamente a la salida de los 2 tda obtengo la señal!! pero hay un problema  siento que perdio potencia el amplificador! no se suena mas bajo, que puede ser? pero en funcionamiento, si hay efectivamente salida anulando tierra


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

pusiste el parlante entre las dos salidas?

estas entrando  al Tda donse pusiste la R en la pata 4?
porque si por error etras en el otro sonara pero bajo

Anulaste la entrada del segundo amplificador? solo deb quedar la de 22K a masa


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 30, 2010)

Estoy entrando señal, en donde esta el puente donde estaba el condensador de 1uF, y el otro tda es el que tiene la resistencia a la pata 4, y el resto lo hice bien, pues no digo que suene bajo, pero sé que esos no son 60 vatios, esta mal como lo digo? o el tda de entrada, el que esta cerca al puente que hice, es el que debe llevar la resistencia de la pata 4 a la union resistencia condensador?, y una duda mas, Tiene que ser de 8 ohms el parlante?P porque la verdad lo probe en 6 ohms y no me sono como esperaba, en 8 sonará mas bajo, ayudame amigo, gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Si, el parlante debe ser de 8 ohms, pero tenes invertidas las entradas. para poder entendernos mirndo la vista de la placa que subiste, Cual TDA elejiste como entrada el de la izquierda o el de la derecha?

Aqui te subo el dibujo de tu placa modificado(Solo no estan las inversiones entre capacitor y R de 680) Ponele las R de 680, porque si aumentas su valor disminuye la amplificación.


----------



## kavo (Ene 2, 2011)

buenas compañeros sera que eston dos  amplificadores se pueden puentear?¿ 
como se hace?¿


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 2, 2011)

kavo dijo:


> buenas compañeros sera que eston dos amplificadores se pueden puentear?¿
> como se hace?¿


 
Si tu idea es usar dos amplis distintos para trabajar como uno solo ,ya estas empezando mal, solo podrias hacerlo con dos circuitos iguales (dos canales de una misma potencia estereo).

Y si quisieras hacerlo , asi con solo esas fotos no podremos decirte otra cosa mas que nos subas unas de la parte interna del equipo, mostrando los placas y demas.

Otra cosa, no cualquier equipo se puede hacer trabajar en bridge (puente) mi amigo, ya que los amplificadores deberan manejar mas corriente que lo normal , o para la que se pensado manejar en un uso normal, asi como la fuente tambien debe estar sobredimensionada para poder entrgar mucha mas potencia.

Ya si tu ampli no tiene la opcion de trabajar en modo Bridge, es porque no se diseño con ese fin, y mas alla de que se puede hacer funcionar en puente de una manera sencilla, no creo que al hacerlo, puedas hacer andar mejor tu circuito sin que tengas problemas futuros.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

Bien dicho compañero, de echo ell amplificador debe estar construido para poder hacer eso, cuales on para que tengan una idea.
Si bien el fabricante no los penso, pero si puede trabajar con 4 y 8ohms(ESPECIFICADO POR EL FABRICANTE)  se puede hacer pero con parlantes de 8ohms, pero si te fijas no tiene sentido en tu caso porque?

Un ejemplo práctico 

El TDA2006 entrega 6Wsobre 8ohms a 24V de fuente y 12W sobre 4 ohms a 24V de fuente

En puente entrega 24W sobre 8ohms a 24V

si mi amplificador era esterio con el TDA2006 y lo trabajaba con 4 ohms tenia 12+12W en estereo
poerlo en puete para obtener 24W no teiene sentido ya que es la misma potencia total solo que mono


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 14, 2011)

Ya lo puse todo bien y a las dos salidas sin señal de entrada suena un ruido espantoso que casi te tira el parlante, y a masa y una salida suena bien pero co poca potencia, y a masa y la otra salida se oye el ruido, por lo que pienso que dicho tda asociado a dicha salida se daño, como puedo probnarlo sin dañar otro integrado?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola, si ahora esta como el dibujo de tu placa que te deje con las modficaciones, no hay problema, cambialo y te funcionara de una.....
Si te quedo alguna duda sobre lo que te puse en el dibujo, no dudes en preguntar


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 29, 2011)

Hoy trabajaré arreglando el amplificador, ps me da sonido es a masa y a una salida y la otra salida evanta el parlante con un ruido a "tension" asi que lo cambiaré, además, ya lo tengo como lo posteaste en tu dibujo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2011)

Barbaro David cualquier duda  pregunta


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola gente quisiera sacarme una duda respecto al circuito que aporto SILFREDO JIMENEZ  y es,  si es compatible con cualquier amplificador (por lo menos en mi caso un ampli transistorizado) servira ??
Por lo que vi ese circuito va a la entrada pero no importa que haya un preamplificador??

Osea seria  >> Señal de entrada >> PRE >>  Desfasador >> Ampli ???


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 31, 2011)

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Osea seria  >> Señal de entrada >> PRE >>  Desfasador >> Ampli ???



Estas en lo correcto en la conexion, y si, teoricamente sirve para cualquier tipo de ampli,es un circuito similar a este_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/421912/ _, el cual use varias veces en distintos amplis.  pero tenen en cuenta las recomendaciones que mencione anteriormente aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/425730/ _para usar dos placas en Bridge.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2011)

Para puentear dos amplificadores, primero, el inversor tiene que estar a la entrada de uno de los amplificadores no antes del pre.
En segundo lugar y es muy importante saber cual es la mínima carga que soporta, si es 4 ohms el parlante pueto entre dos amplificadores siempre es 2RL es decir para este caso seria 8 ohms, porque si pones uno de 4 equivaldria a poner a cada placa un parlante de 2 ohms lo que devendra en la destrucción de ambas unidades.

Tambien tene en cuenta lo siguiente, tomaremos como ejemplo el TDA2006, este integrado solo da a 24V de fuente 6W sobre 8ohms y 12W sobre 4 ohms, en puente entrega 24W sobre 8ohms(no se le puede poner 4 porque se destruyen ambas unidades) pero ahora fijaate, que si tenes 2 unidades por separado a 4 ohms tambíen tendras 24W, En potencia no gans nada solo la comodidad de tener que utilizar un solo parlante por canal, pero esto tampoco deberia ser problema ya que lso amplificadores pueden conectarse en paralelo con lo que solo necesitarias un solo parlante.


----------



## moises95 (Feb 10, 2012)

¿Sabeis del tda1557q? En su datasheet no viene para hacerlo Mono puenteado, ¿Si le puenteo la salida se puede estropear? Junto el mas con el menos de una salida y la otra salida ¿Queda ampliada a 44w? El amplificador de 22w +22w. No voy a hacer defasadores ni cosas así, son un poco dificiles, así que si no pasa nada puenteandolo un ratillo,  lo puenteo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Sabeis del tda1557q? En su datasheet no viene para hacerlo Mono puenteado, ¿Si le puenteo la salida se puede estropear? Junto el mas con el menos de una salida y la otra salida ¿Queda ampliada a 44w? El amplificador de 22w +22w. No voy a hacer defasadores ni cosas así, son un poco dificiles, así que si no pasa nada puenteandolo un ratillo,  lo puenteo.



Si hubieras mirado el datasheet, habrias notado que ese integrado ya trabaja en modo puente.

*NO* lo puedes volver a puentear.


----------



## moises95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si hubieras mirado el datasheet, habrias notado que ese integrado ya trabaja en modo puente.
> 
> *NO* lo puedes volver a puentear.



Aun no entiendo muy bien los datasheet como para saber que venía eso


----------



## DavidFelipe (Feb 10, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Aun no entiendo muy bien los datasheet como para saber que venía eso



Muy claro dice el datasheet en ingles que viene 2 x 22w en BTL eso lo dice al principio y en inglés: The device contains 2 x 22w amplifiers in BTL configuration...

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Feb 11, 2012)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Muy claro dice el datasheet en ingles que viene 2 x 22w en BTL eso lo dice al principio y en inglés: The device contains 2 x 22w amplifiers in BTL configuration...
> 
> Saludos



BTL es puente? No lo sabia, ya lo dije.


----------



## ehbressan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola, *BTL*, *B*ridged *T*ied *L*oad , descubrir su significado, te toca a vos.
Sds.


----------



## moises95 (Feb 12, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, *BTL*, *B*ridged *T*ied *L*oad , descubrir su significado, te toca a vos.
> Sds.



¿Carga cortada atada? Eso dice el traductor aunque Bridged ¿Es puenteado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Carga cortada atada? Eso dice el traductor aunque _*Bridged*_ ¿Es puenteado?



Sip

Tied también se traduce como: "Unida, Vinculado, Ligado, Enlazado" = Conectado

Así que "Bridge Tied Load" se traduce como: Carga unida (por Conectada) en puente.


----------

